# Paul Graener (1872 - 1944)



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

*Paul Graener* (11 January 1872 - 13 November 1944) was a German composer and conductor. He composed numerous operas and orchestral works in the Romanticism style.

*Works*

*Operas:*

The Faithful Sentry, Op. 1 (premiered 1899)
 Das Narrengericht, Op. 38 (1913)
 Don Juans letztes Abenteuer, Op. 42 (1914)
 Theophano, Op. 48 (premiered 1918, Munich)
 Schirin und Gertraude, Op. 51 (1920)
 Hanneles Himmelfahrt, W/o Op. (1927) (after Gerhart Hauptmann's play)
 Friedemann Bach, Op. 90 (1931) (after Albert Emil Brachvogel's novel)
 Der Prinz von Homburg, Op. 100 (1935)
 Schwanhild (1941, premiered January 4, 1942, Cologne)
*Orchestral:*

 2 Stücke, Op. 9
 3 Stücke, Op. 26
 Sinfonietta for Strings and Harp, Op. 27 (1910)
 Symphony in D Minor Schmied Schmerz (1912, Op. 39)
 Aus dem Reiche des Pan, Op. 22 (1920)
 Romantische Phantasie, Op. 41
 Musik am Abend, Op. 44
 Variationen über ein russisches Volkslied', Op. 55 (from 1926)
 Waldmusik, Op. 60
 Divertimento in D major, Op. 67
 Piano Concerto, Op. 72
 Juventus academica (overture), Op. 73
 Gotische Suite, Op. 74
 Concerto for Cello and Chamber Orchestra, Op. 78 (published in 1927)
 Die Flöte von Sanssouci, Op. 88 (1930)
 Comedietta, Op. 82
 Variationen über Prinz Eugen, Op. 108 (1939)
 Sinfonia breve, Op. 96
 3 schwedische Tänze, Op. 98
 Violin Concerto, Op. 104
 Feierliche Stunde, Op. 106
 Turmwächterlied, Op. 107 (1938)
 Wiener Sinfonie, Op. 110 (1941, First Performance: Hans Knappertsbusch, Berlin Philharmonic)
 Flute Concerto, Op. 116
*Chamber music:*

 4 String Quartets (incl. Opp. 54, 65 and 80 published 1920-8)
 Suite, Op. 63 for flute and piano (published in 1924)
*Other:*

ca. 130 songs


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Recommended listening:
Wiener Sinfonie, Op. 110




Sinfonietta for Strings and Harp, Op. 27




Divertimento in D major, Op. 67


----------

